

My first product, SightReadingMastery, launched yesterday - evanrmurphy
http://sightreadingmastery.com

======
evanrmurphy
I've been working on this for a little over a year now, and full time since
January. Just wanted to share and see what people here think!

It's for musicians who need help with music sight reading, and music teachers
who want to help their students with it. (Only piano supported right now, but
more instruments coming.)

One issue in sight reading is that you constantly need new music to practice.
The way I'm dealing with that right now is kind of fun but
expensive/experimental: I hire professional composers to write the pieces.
Then I monitor usage by my sight readers to see when anybody is soon going to
run out of pieces at their skill level. At this point I order a new batch of
pieces from my composers.

I have a few dozen people on free trials now and will find out in a few days
how many convert to paying customers. I'm hoping that this product will be
able to support me soon so I can continue working on it full time. It could
grow slowly though... in the worst case, it's been a great learning
experience.

Thanks for checking it out, I'd love to know your thoughts on the idea or how
you think I could run it better. And if you're a musician or music teacher,
would love to know if you'd consider using it!

